# Cpvc, putting things into perspective



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you had to crawl through a tight attic with water lines running on top of the bottom cords of the trusses, which material would you be more scared to have to crawl over?

A: 15 year old polybutylene tubing with brass fittings and copper crimp rings?

or

B: 15 year old CPVC tubing of any kind?



I think that really puts things into perspective :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Were both of the pipes installed by a Pro or a Wanna Be?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> I think that really puts things into perspective :whistling2:


 
Yea me too. Not


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We wouldn't know, that's the point.

Let's just say that everything seems to be sized correctly and is strapped down. Other than what we can see, it's any bodies guess who installed it and if they did so correctly.

What's your answer?



GREENPLUM said:


> Were both of the pipes installed by a Pro or a Wanna Be?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Murphy's law is alive and well.*

I've learned to just shut the water off. I used to do everything possible to leave water on while repiping and then at some point make the transition to new piping but not anymore. This is a new policy that came from lifting a poly line ( gently) out of insulation to see where it's going and the brass tee 10 feet away snapped apart. Carpet extraction $400.00. Water valve canister at meter was impacted with dirt and rocks so took forever to get it dug out. Water running all the while. Cpvc would fit in the same category.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I don't blame ya. You happen to live in one of the few areas that has brass attacking water. I'd be jumpy too :laughing:.

How does the stainless steel hold up in that water?



mpsllc said:


> I've learned to just shut the water off. I used to do everything possible to leave water on while repiping and then at some point make the transition to new piping but not anymore. This is a new policy that came from lifting a poly line ( gently) out of insulation to see where it's going and the brass tee 10 feet away snapped apart. Carpet extraction $400.00. Water valve canister at meter was impacted with dirt and rocks so took forever to get it dug out. Water running all the while. Old cpvc would fit in the same category.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Normally I would have verified the meter location and have a key standing in meter box but I had installed new sprinkler system in yard year before so was familiar with it. The hitch was the HO had the city install new meter box, I guess they had the lid off the valve canister and filled it full of the debris. It was so tight it was as if they compacted it. Hmmm now as I type this I recall they didn't want to replace the meter canister so hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Yeah, I don't blame ya. You happen to live in one of the few areas that has brass attacking water. I'd be jumpy too :laughing:.
> 
> How does the stainless steel hold up in that water?


I've not seen SS piping in water here that I recall ATM. Good question.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have broken CPVC under a house while repiping some drains, from that point forward I turn off the water when under a house with sub standard water lines.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been on more than handful of repairs involving CPVC that was dried brittle. Fittings turning brown on the shelf in the shop. I asked a rep why it was drying to the point of scary, and he blamed it on the ratchet cutter blade. New blade does the same thing. It breaks/cracks the pipe. I approach with a mini hack saw. The amount of metal to plastic transition fittings that are failing and blowing apart continues to grow. 

I am not sure brass pex fittings are the answer either. I was a big advocate for flowguard and have run a ton of it. Maybe instead of looking at pipe we should be looking at the water we are running through it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So it looks like CPVC is shaping up to be the next PB. Are there any class action lawsuits now with regard to CPVC?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I have been on more than handful of repairs involving CPVC that was dried brittle. Fittings turning brown on the shelf in the shop. I asked a rep why it was drying to the point of scary, and he blamed it on the ratchet cutter blade. New blade does the same thing. It breaks/cracks the pipe. I approach with a mini hack saw. The amount of metal to plastic transition fittings that are failing and blowing apart continues to grow.
> 
> I am not sure brass pex fittings are the answer either. I was a big advocate for flowguard and have run a ton of it. Maybe instead of looking at pipe we should be looking at the water we are running through it.


 No, its the cpvc....it brittles and crawling overhead would be scary if it were 15 yrs old. Ive run a lot too...
Careful sawing and a sharkbite for small repairs and a written recommendation..
No one is going to get a class action going...they learned last time.
The manufacturer of the raw materials etc is separate from the manufacturer of the pipe who is separate from the distributor etc etc.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya know ,, i'm seeing A LOT of post ,, especially from Florida ,,, that CPVC is the next hell on earth ,,

Sorry guys ,, we have a TON of it around here that is years old and THANKFULLY I personally have not been called on but 2 repairs in all my years . Now,,, copper Pinhole leaks ---- Oy Vay !! those we got tons of !


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Never had much of a issue with CPVC. Not my choice of piping, but I have re piped a few trailers with CPVC with no problems. I say clear from PB. I don't even like repairing or tying into it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have yet to see my first cpvc pinhole. I have seen plenty of joints mineraled up from leaking joints but in all honesty I suspected the installer didn't use primer. What I have seen is freezing issues. Cpvc like pvc does not handle being frozen well in most cases. Probly 9 out of 10 cpvc repairs I've made in my years have been on froze and busted calls. In a cold hard snap you may replace an 8 foot section that has on or two cracks full length down it. And the crack goes through fittings and all. I had piped the first house I lived in under wood floor. I got tired of repiping the thing every winter. Also it is a brittle material, so crawling over it is highly not recommended.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The water heater I replaced today, had cpvc ran directly into the top of the heater. 


Ran copper 2' out of it, had the customer supply me with 3/4" sharkbites and on my way! 

I had one of those 2' pieces drop from the back of my bed of my truck to the ground, shattered into 4 pieces. :blink:


Someone was arguing on here how I'm not with the times? :laughing:

CPVC has been around 20+ years... I have not one glue joint with my name on this piping. It's going to stay that way.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

looks like the CPVC has it almost hands down
I can't say this enough to people, I have never seen CPVC that looked good and solid after 5 yrs, and by the time it is 10 yrs old I know it's going to be a partial repipe if there's a leak somewhere


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Currently 1 to 13. Cpvc aint looking so good right now among the polled pros :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Putting water lines in an attic here is just not good business. CPVC is not a good pipe for here, due to the extreme temps, it does not take freezing cold weather very well.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think cpvc is approved where im at :no:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

CPVC makes me nervous and twitchy. :001_unsure:

I learned the hard way to use a fine tooth saw to cut it if it more than a couple of years old. It seems to get brittle with age. Ratcheting cutters seem to just shatter it.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> CPVC makes me nervous and twitchy. :001_unsure:
> 
> I learned the hard way to use a fine tooth saw to cut it if it more than a couple of years old. It seems to get brittle with age. Ratcheting cutters seem to just shatter it.


If all you have is a ratcheting cutter, if you go slow and turn the cutter, you might make it through without the signature shattering. A fine tooth mini hacksaw is deffinately better though.


----------

